# Has bean code?



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

As per title

Is there a code for has been ( first timer too ) ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Asgross said:


> As per title
> 
> Is there a code for has been ( first timer too ) ?


No


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Asgross said:


> As per title
> 
> Is there a code for has been ( first timer too ) ?


That told you!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Occasionally they do discount codes for specific beans around Christmas but on the whole you won't find anything. Pretty good value already!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Rave always have a "Deal Of The Day". The Kenyan I got is superb.


----------

